# BMW F10 550i xdrive - Sophistogray



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

*BMW F10 550i xdrive - Sophistogray (Spring 2020 Update - Post #31)*

Hi folks. This is my BMW F10 550i xdrive 2010. The color is Sophistogray.

I did a slight polish last weekend and put a coat of Soft99 Mirror Shine Wax Dark on it. Yesterday I installed the summer tires and today I did a little photoshoot.

There was only few very light scuffs and chafes here and there after the winter, and almost zero swirls. I used Flex XC 3401 VRG and Lake Country white polishing pad with Menzerna PO85RD to make it as perfect as possible.

Also cleaned the interior with Furniture Clinic Leather Ultra Clean and then protected the seats and others with Leather Protection Cream.









































































Thank's for watching!:buffer:

- Antti -


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow I love that


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Came up a treat.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Different and beautiful...very unique like a lot!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice very nice indeed, i see that flat eric is alive and well :lol:


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

:wall:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good grief. That is one beautiful car. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Love that color!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

lovely


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone :thumb:.



Ultra said:


> Nice very nice indeed, i see that flat eric is alive and well :lol:


He is :lol:!



mikster said:


> :wall:


What's this? 

- Antti -


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

What a stunning motor! Great result buddy, looks super glossy!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The car alone is first class but the wheels take it to another level


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed 

Loving your helper - flat Eric lives on and appears to be happy  

Liking the little sticker on the rear quarter light


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That looks fantastic, wheels really suit it


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Antti,
Purely out of interest, what tyres are you running on the car? 
Cheers
Cooks


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

What a beast, cracking colour too.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks again guys! 



Cookies said:


> Antti,
> Purely out of interest, what tyres are you running on the car?
> Cheers
> Cooks


They are Vredestein Ultrac Vorti R. Just put them on, can not tell much about how they perform.
Front: 265/30R21 
Rear: 305/25R21

- Antti -


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Very nice! Well done!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Antti, good to see you posting again.

Car looks fantastic.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

nice combination with the grey outside and light interior. sweet ride


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

thats stunning very nicely done


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Few more new pics after another wash .

I tried the Bouncer's Bead Juice along the wash and I have to say I really like it! Sprayed a light mist on a wet surface, then immediately rinsed the panel with a pressure washer. Water beading got even better and drying was super easy.




























- Antti -


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Few winter pics...
The car is washed two weeks ago, though... 














































- Antti -


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Is that kermit on the back seat?


----------



## RichieST (Feb 7, 2013)

wonderful car mate, I would love one of these next.



j3ggo said:


> Is that kermit on the back seat?


I take it you must be too young to remember Mr Oizo


----------



## johnnyg (Jan 5, 2008)

stunning car mate really nice


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow. That is 
...wow


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys (and girls possibly) .

I just put on my new "midseason" wheels and tyres. Our spring is long and the conditions right now are not the most optimal for the true studded winter tyres that I have, but not for summer tyres either.




























- Antti -


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

***Update Spring 2020***

Cleaning and light polishing done for the summer. Engine bay also cleaned up after a cold intake install. New summer wheels as well.


















































































- Antti -


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice new 'shoes' and the stance now looks even better! 

Alan W


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gorgeous looking car with a great stance.....think it’s a great choice in wheels.
Regards
Paul


----------



## steve_chester (May 3, 2012)

Monster engine in that as well!!!


----------

